# Chinese Martial Arts Talk is now Live.



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 4, 2007)

*Chinese Martial Arts Talk is now Live.*

The newest member of the MartialTalk family, it joins KenpoTalk and FMATalk.

One major difference between CMATalk and it's older siblings is it's integration with MartialTalk's forums. You can use the same login on MT and CMAT as they are the same forum you've always enjoyed. The mission is the same, rededicated to the polite and professional exploration of the swords and sword arts of the world!

CMATalk will feature a select listing of articles and resources from MartialTalk as well as other premier Chinese Martial Arts sites. 

It's goal is to be the first stop for the Chinese martial arts enthusiast on their path to knowledge on-line.

It is tied directly into the MartialTalk CMA forums, recently expanded to offer a more robust and diverse selection of forums and resources covering the wide range of interests such as cultural and language and more, the goal of the combined MartialTalk/CMATalk sites is to be your 1 stop source for all things Chinese.

More information on Phase 1 2007 Expansion can be found in the press release.

We hope you enjoy our expanded coverage and offerings.

:asian:

http://cmatalk.com


----------



## arnisador (Jun 4, 2007)

More great news!


----------

